# Best College Dunkers



## KIMCHI (Oct 16, 2003)

who are the best dunkers in the college today ?????

these are the ones i had in mind that have some really mind blowing jumping ability and will compete with the best of now in the league in the future when they join the league


JAMES WHITE
NATE ROBINSON (best sub 6-foot dunker in the history of basketball maybe, hes a little taller than spud at 5-7 and is able to do a two hand monster alley-oop, a more powerful explosive leaper than spud)
andre igaudala
ismail mohhamed

these are top 4 in my mind that really caught my eyes, and if they put nate robinson in today's contest i am sure he will outdue this fred jones dude.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

You forgot Hassan Adams!

Hassan and Iggy they are an insane dunk duo.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Don't sleep on Nik Caner-Medley. He can throw it down hard and with style.


----------



## Raps in 03-04 (Jun 1, 2003)

Can't forget JR Giddens and Shannon Brown, those guys can throw it down, plain and simple.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

This should be moved to the college forum...

But as long as I'm here, I thought I'd throw in Kelenna Azubuike. :bsmile:


----------



## ian (Jun 4, 2003)

hakim warrick is pretty good at throwing it down


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Ishm'ail Muhhomad


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

It's James White, there really can be no argument about it.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Eventhough the rest of his game has disappeared.. Paulding's still one of the best dunker's in the college game!


----------



## SheikuKabba13 (Feb 9, 2004)

I think Muhammed and Igoudala are

And I only saw one game but Slaughter from San Diego State, had one of the best dunks of the year against BYU.

And Mountain West fans know anytihng else about him?


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SheikuKabba13</b>!
> I think Muhammed and Igoudala are
> 
> And I only saw one game but Slaughter from San Diego State, had one of the best dunks of the year against BYU.
> ...


Slaughter's outstanding for a true freshman. Lots of people ranked him right behind Leon Powe in terms of western big men as a HS senior.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

james white is by far the best dunker in college


----------



## wysedome (Jan 8, 2004)

*Top 10*

TOP 10 DUNKERS!!!

1- James White
2- Andre Igaudala
3- JR Giddens
4- Hassan Adams
5- Ismail Muhammed
6- Shannon Brown
7- Brent Pettway
8- Hakim Warrick
9- Nate Robinson
10- Rickey Paulding

HONORABLE MENTION
Diaz, Langford, Azubuike, Pugh


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> This should be moved to the college forum...
> 
> But as long as I'm here, I thought I'd throw in Kelenna Azubuike. :bsmile:


Just call me a homer, but it has to be Buike. :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Add Tony Allen to that list. If you didn't see the OU-OSU game just watch SportsCenter tonight...


----------



## TheS100 (Oct 25, 2002)

Along with Tony Allen, I'd add Joey Graham from Oklahoma State to that list too.


----------



## BigHerm (Jan 28, 2004)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=74463&highlight=best+dunkers

might be some more on here, maybe not,lol It was a similar thread from a few weeks ago, so i thought i would share it.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Terrence Johnson of Pepperdine and Braxton on ASU he has very nice dunks for a point.


----------



## GATR4LYFE (Jan 25, 2004)

*blah, blah, blah*

all of you are on crack...........................with your azubuike, muhammed, woooooooo........one name JAMES WHITE, bring a competition to college and he would have won every year...wait til he is in the L, watch out.......2 hands from a foot and a half behind the free throw line with ease.....


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Julius Page is a decent dunker on a great Pitt squad. 

How about Jan Jagla??? :laugh: He can throw it down hardcore.


----------



## Pumpkin_Escobar (Jun 8, 2003)

*Video Of Bekkering...*

Someoby mentioned him in another dunk thread...I searched for him and found this awesome vid...

Here 

There should be pictures displayed...Scroll down to where it says world's greatest dunker...below the picture says VIdeo Proff w/ a link...It's a zip file....it's crazy...


----------



## SheikuKabba13 (Feb 9, 2004)

Wow that is crazy! Is this kid in college now?


----------



## Pumpkin_Escobar (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SheikuKabba13</b>!
> Wow that is crazy! Is this kid in college now?



Yeah...He is at like Eastern Washington or some small school like that...He is definately a player to watch though...


----------

